# "If you loved Larsson's Millennium, beware, nothing seems as it is written!"



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

*UPDATE* 24 February 2013​



*A brand-new novel by Dakota, Andre & Me!*​
*FREE*
where permitted​
*GAUNTLET RUN*
*Click the cover 
to read immediately*​
​*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy

*GAUNTLET RUN serial on Wattpad [FREE!*

If you don't want to wait, by popular demand the *COMPLETE Kindle version of GAUNTLET RUN costs 99c at Amazon*

*The Authors*

[ 
Dakota Franklin is the author of the RUTHLESS TO WIN series. Her latest is NASCAR FIRST. The series RUTHLESS TO WIN is under offer for a television series and set of films. Most recent interview with Dakota.

 
Andre Jute is the author of iDITAROD and the COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS series just starting up with VANGUARD ELITE. Most recent article by Andre, "Fear is the Best Diet".

 
Andrew McCoy is the author of THE MEYERSCO HELIX and co-author (with Andre) of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress​
*THE POSTER*​
• Andrew McCoy is the author, with André Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of 
*STIEG LARSSON 
Man, Myth & Mistress*.
​
[td] [/td][td]
*REVIEW*​


•*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
• all ebook formats still $2.99​
*****​*Opened Pandora's Box*​
I was one of the big fan of the Larsson Millenium Trilogy, well until I finished the third instalment and felt somehow uneasy about the whole thing.

Then after couple of the years, I recently found this book and found out why. It is by any standard the best literary critics I have read, and maybe I ever will.

If you loved Millennium, beware, nothing seems as it is written! Really great work on part of authors of this book.

*- by Pepe on Amazon (extract only)*

​• *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
• trade paperback, 204 pages $15.95

*BRAGBOX (updated)*​
*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
by Andre Jute & Andrew McCoy
**in its fourth year as an 
International Bestseller*​
*Amazon Bestsellers USA*
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#88 in Books > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > Movements & Periods

*Amazon Bestsellers UK*
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND*
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch
Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

*Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: ESPANA*
n°3 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría literaria y crítica
n°26 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría y crítica literaria
n°34 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Policíaca, negra y suspense

*Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon FRANCE*
n°4 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°23 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European
n°15 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World

*JAPAN*
Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 - 位 (洋書のベストセラーを見る) 位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction

*Amazon Best Sellers CANADA*
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#98 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*ETC*

[/td]​
​​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Andre, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Ever write a *controversial* book and then sit there and watch the critics praise it, four stars all the way? And nothing happens? Nothing. You just sell some copies. People write you private letters praising your courage for speaking out. Four stars are nice and five are better, and it's great to be appreciated.

But a controversial book that gets no *hate mail* is only half-alive.

The seven weeks since I published *THE LARSSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson* was beginning to feel like forever. Phew! I thought the one-star review I need would never come. Then yesterday it came. Yippee!

The reviewers who gave four stars actually agreed with me it was a controversial book.

Alina Holgate headlined her review, "Fasten your seatbelts, we're in for a bumpy ride," and end her four star review with the warning "but I can understand that there are probably a lot of readers who wouldn't quite get it." _Sure, I thought, literary criticism isn't everyone's cup of tea._

Willie Wit, in another four-star review, gave a hint that he was torn between his liking for the Millennium Trilogy and the truth of what I say about it: "I can't imagine ever reading them again so I was quite happy to see them chopped into little pieces and put under a microscope." _Gee, Willie, that's flattering: "chopped into little pieces" makes me sound like an axe murderer._

And William Marantz, in yet another four star review, said, "This book would enrage, rather than convince, the vast multitude of Millenniumophiles (for whom it is purportedly intended) and they will avoid it like toxic waste." _I hope not! What sort of a didacticist would I be if only the choir came?_

Thank the Lord they were right!

Hallelujah for Brent Jones, who has gone into paroxysms of rage with a review headlined "worth $3.00 less than the actually price" without the initial cap, which already is a good start in a response to a book of _literary_ criticism, telling us much about Mr Jones's state of mind. That's three dollars less than the $2.99 price...

Aaaah! Now I feel the two months I spent writing THE LARSSON SCANDAL were a worthwhile investment of my time! Even the seven weeks, while I waited like a lovely flower, flattered by the intelligentsia, but still a wallflower, now become merely a blink in the eye of the galaxy. (Is Stephen Hawking's publisher still looking for a ghostwriter?)

Mr Jones doesn't like my writing. "Jute spins his myths with sloppy style...this catastrophe of writing." Yup, that's why all the great newspapers of world have been flattering me for forty years. "He is apparently confused with keeping a straight narrative." Hmm, dunno what that is about; THE LARSSON SCANDAL is a book of literary criticism, a bash at publishing and journalistic hypocrisy, not a novel. I do hope Mr Jones is talking about my book, and not confusing it with some piece of fiction. And most cuttingly of all, Mr Jones believes I may be envious: "Jute may be jealous of Larsson's posthumous success". Hey, who wouldn't like all that money? Apparently Mr Jones is above such mundane considerations, even if not above striking the low blow.

I love you, Brent Jones. You have restored my confidence in myself as a fair commentator who gives both sides of the story breathing space. See, otherwise someone as committed to Larsson as you are wouldn't have reacted so strongly. Your final line gives you away: "Read something more entertaining, like ... _The Girl with..."_

And, of course, as a public polemicist, I'm delighted to have planted the seed of doubt in your mind.

Holgate, Wit and Marantz stand revealed as the Three Wise Men (sorry, Ms Holgate) from the East, bearing timely warnings.

***

The irony is that Brent Jones could have had his copy for free. It is my practice to give anyone who thinks they might write a review a copy on request. I don't follow up on whether they write a review; I understand that many people don't want to make middle-of-the-road reviews, that they feel their time is well spent writing a review only if a book makes them as angry as Brent Jones is, or impresses them as much as THE LARSON SCANDAL impressed the four-star reviewers. I don't care if those who decide my book isn't for them bin it; I'm just grateful for the opportunity to impress, or otherwise. Anyone who wants a copy of THE LARSSON SCANDAL for review need only write to info at coolmainpress with the commercial extension.

***
Read the sample of THE LARSON SCANDAL right here on the Kindleboards: 
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004GXAZAM

Want more? Read a different sample chapter from THE LARSSON SCANDAL: http://coolmainpress.com/larssonsample.html

Thanks for reading.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, I hadn't noticed that the topic of this the Larsson Scandal was Larsson.  Fancy that.  I'm going to have to check that out, can't beat controversy...


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> Wow, I hadn't noticed that the topic of this the Larsson Scandal was Larsson. Fancy that. I'm going to have to check that out, can't beat controversy...


Heh-heh! There are 49 million fans of Stieg Larsson's Millennium Trilogy out there, and most of them are passionately committed to him. Also, it's a witty book, which many will enjoy. But there has to be at least a million folk out there who hate Stieg Larsson as passionately as the other 49 million love him. A million identifiable readers laughing with me? Gee, I adore Brent Jones! & friends! & friends!

BTW, I enjoyed reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and the other two volumes, in the bits where they weren't derailed by faux feminism, but then I can afford to admit that I have cheap tastes. Of course, enjoying myself with pulp literature and writing literary criticism are two distinct activities, better kept separate.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Andre Jute said:


> Ever write a *controversial* book and then sit there and watch the critics praise it, four stars all the way? And nothing happens? Nothing. You just sell some copies. People write you private letters praising your courage for speaking out. Four stars are nice and five are better, and it's great to be appreciated.
> 
> But a controversial book that gets no *hate mail* is only half-alive....
> 
> ...


Andre, I don't think I've ever seen an author receive a negative review of one of his books with such aplomb! I dare say you actually remind me of myself. After 40+ straight positive reviews on my first novel from magazine editorials, professional book reviewers, bloggers, college professors, school teachers, librarians, authors, and readers, I couldn't wait until I got my first negative review. I was tossing confetti and rice in the air when the first reader tore into my book denouncing my characters as "shallow". I nearly spilled the coffee I was drinking in the attempt to vote the review "helpful". When the second negative review came along, claiming that my book was "unbelievable", I had to break out the champagne. But in my lifetime, I have never felt so legitimized until that first scathing one-star review came blazing in all its vitriolic fury onto my sales page saying that my writing was "amateurish". 'Victory at last,' I yelled. 'Now I'm an author!'

BTW, if your books are written with half the verve and wit that your posts are, I'll definitely have to snatch up a copy for myself!

P.S: Just got hit with another one-star review on one of my other books from a blogger who also hates Treasure Island, E=mc2, and every book in the Lindsay Sands Vampire series. A few more bad reviews like this and I just might have a shot at making it in this industry! I need more Mr. Joneses!


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Andre, I don't think I've ever seen an author receive a negative review of one of his books with such aplomb!


Aplomb? Nah, that's too dignified. Dancing jigs and reels! I mean, imagine, here's this guy, lotta years a writer, lotta books, a teacher of writing, and he writes a controversial book -- and _nobody_ hates it! What sort of a message would that send?



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I dare say you actually remind me of myself.


Young, handsome, big hair, rippling muscles? Boring. Can't I have some distinguishing feature? A journalist for the _Northern Echo_ once wrote, "He's so cuddly, you want to take him home to your sister -- until you look into his eyes." Nope, that's not a thousand yard stare (every military I was in, I was a political staff officer). I know, a tic high up on the cheek. Not too disfiguring but a hint of danger. Come on, where are the romance writers, help us out!



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> After 40+ straight positive reviews on my first novel from magazine editorials, professional book reviewers, bloggers, college professors, school teachers, librarians, authors, and readers, I couldn't wait until I got my first negative review. I was tossing confetti and rice in the air when the first reader tore into my book denouncing my characters as "shallow". I nearly spilled the coffee I was drinking in the attempt to vote the review "helpful". When the second negative review came along, claiming that my book was "unbelievable", I had to break out the champagne. But in my lifetime, I have never felt so legitimized until that first scathing one-star review came blazing in all its vitriolic fury onto my sales page saying that my writing was "amateurish". 'Victory at last,' I yelled. 'Now I'm an author!'


LOL. I really shouldn't. I already ruined one keyboard today spilling brandy into laughing at a vampire joke. (Can't tell it here for fear of being accused of being disrespectful to the friend of some easily offended people.)

You have one pleasure to go, the critic who doesn't read your book but reviews your CV on the jacket.



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> BTW, if your books are written with half the verve and wit that your posts are, I'll definitely have to snatch up a copy for myself!


No, don't do that! Only one of my novels has YA crossover potential and I'd rather give any YA author a review copy than take his money.



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> P.S: Just got hit with another one-star review on one of my other books from a blogger who also hates Treasure Island, E=mc2, and every book in the Lindsay Sands Vampire series. A few more bad reviews like this and I just might have a shot at making it in this industry! I need more Mr. Joneses!


I told you it was a privilege to associate with me. See how quickly it rubs off.

BTW, thanks for your offer in PM to share the cost of Mr Jones, but no thanks. I need him all to myself. But if you could bring along your fount of negativity, we could swap them around sometimes, get a nice little flame war going, and _look important._


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

This is better than soap opera. Check out the latest in the Stieg Larson/Milennium Trilogy/Larsson heirs/Eva Gabrielson wars at my blog
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/559

But don't come shoot the piano player! I'm just reporting it as it happened.

Oh, and being just a wee bit smug for predicting three months ago that Eva Gabrielsson would attempt to start a church on the stiegysteria.

You just aren't ahead of the game unless you're carrying THE LARSON SCANDAL on your Kindle in your pocket. It is the only place you can read the latest from the gossip magazines and the newspapers before it happens! Get it while it's still only $2.99, before I levy the Nostradamus Premium.

***
Read the sample of THE LARSON SCANDAL right here on the Kindleboards: 
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004GXAZAM

Want more? Read a different sample chapter from THE LARSSON SCANDAL: http://coolmainpress.com/larssonsample.html

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Readers invest quite a bit of money and plenty of spare time on the sayso of critics of the arts, and most of all on the sayso of critics of books. Yet the same readers rarely catch even a glimpse of the critic at work. Now you can, at *Critic's Progress*.

Alina Holgate decided to open up the process by showing her mental deliberations in reviewing THE "LARSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson" on Amazon's Kindle Discussion Forum.

As we all know, Amazon fora are littered with those whose function in life is draining the glee from literature, so it is difficult to follow Alina in that battlefield. But now her thoughts have been extracted at *Critic's Progress* for those who care about the quality of criticism.

As the writer of the book being dissected, and a longtime critic of the performing arts myself, I was, once I overcame my apprehension (!), both entertained and educated. You can make up your own mind. Enjoy!

Ah, the mandatory sales pitch for my book:

Read the *sample* of THE LARSON SCANDAL right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from THE LARSSON SCANDAL.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Jeez, Andre...I thought 'irredentist' was one of those guys in the mall who whiten your teeth by shining uv lights on them...


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Archer (the Dinosaur) said:


> Jeez, Andre...I thought 'irredentist' was one of those guys in the mall who whiten your teeth by shining uv lights on them...


Dropped by to tell my own dentist and his receptionist your joke. They cackled like banshees. I fell sorry for some poor patient later in the day when the dentist remembers the joke and starts chuckling  just as he puts in the needle... 

***
To anyone else, dropping in late on this conversation, we're talking about a very funny book of guerilla criticism of the hyperselling The Girl Who... thrillers by Stieg Larsson. This is how "irredentism" comes into it:



Andre Jute said:


> Readers invest quite a bit of money and plenty of spare time on the sayso of critics of the arts, and most of all on the sayso of critics of books. Yet the same readers rarely catch even a glimpse of the critic at work. Now you can, at *Critic's Progress*.
> 
> Alina Holgate decided to open up the process by showing her mental deliberations in reviewing THE "LARSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson" on Amazon's Kindle Discussion Forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

30 Mar 2011 14:18

THE LARSSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson is a book of _literary criticism._ You wouldn't ever expect it make even the most _special_ bestseller list. But here it is at No. 1! Congratulate me quick, before I wake up!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Also:
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
And even into top 100 on a less *special* list:
#98 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Also in the top 100 in two classicifications in the UK:
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#83 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

I had bestsellers before, but they were mainstream thrillers or books of non-fiction people simply had to buy for their professions. But a book of literary criticism, no matter how amusing? *Maybe literary criticism isn't such a minority taste any more.*

I wouldn't want you to think I'm misleading you, so here's the FULL DISCLOSURE, for the whole perspective:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #28,226 Paid in Kindle Store 
#98 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Read the *sample* of THE LARSON SCANDAL right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from THE LARSSON SCANDAL.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

10 April 2011

Interesting review by Keith Brooke, a novelist, publisher and teacher of creative writing. He says, "THE LARSSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson is a work of criticism, but more, it's a study of how a collision of circumstance can lead to an entertainment industry happening, with books that sell by the million and high-budget movies to follow. While The Larsson Scandal is worth reading for the criticism alone, for me it was the story of the story that made this book required reading for anyone with an interest in the publishing industry."

I hold off quite a bit on reoommending THE LARSSON SCANDAL to people who haven't yet finished reading all the books in the Millennium Trilogy. But Keith clearly doesn't think it matters if people read THE LARSSON SCANDAL before reading Larsson: "Indeed, despite the critical tone of this book, an indicator of the authors' achievement is that, although I haven't read the Larsson originals, this work leaves me more eager to seek them out, rather than putting me off."

There's much more meat to Keith's thorough review. Read it at http://www.amazon.com/LARSSON-unauthorized-guerilla-critique-ebook/product-reviews/B004GXAZAM/

Read the *sample* of THE LARSON SCANDAL right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from THE LARSSON SCANDAL.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Amazon Bestsellers Rank of *THE LARSSON SCANDAL the unauthorized guerilla critique of Stieg Larsson*:
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Check out the new five star review *A Provocative Critique.*

Read the *sample* of THE LARSON SCANDAL right here on the Kindleboards.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

21 May 2011

Amazon Bestsellers Rank of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*:
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#23 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Check out the new five star review *A Provocative Critique.*

Read the *sample* of _STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress_ right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from _STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress_.

Doing well in the UK too:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank (UK)
#35 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#40 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#54 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

28 May 2011

*Which of the new covers 
do you like best? *

*Do you like the new title better than the old one?*

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
 
The first is the original design and name, *THE LARSSON SCANDAL*. The name rubbed some Larsson fans, and they had a point, as the implication was that Larsson was primarily responsible for the scandal, which is not true.

The design is deliberately outrageous because Larsson's Swedish publishers, Norstedts, were dumb enough to threaten Andrew McCoy and me with lawyers before they saw a word we wrote. It's our way of saying "up yours". So, if it was good for the first design, bigger would be better, and that is the rationale for the current ebook design on the Kindle and soon on the other devices as well.

But there's no need to rub honest fans with an inaccurate title, so we've changed the title to *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* to reflect the contents better.The third design is for the paperback which will be available in about four weeks. Here the tattooed bottom is presented with a bit more restraint because in high resolution it could easily slide over from sardonic comment into prurient display. We've added a peephole element to make up for what we lose in size.


Check out the new five star review *A Provocative Critique.*


Read the *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.


Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.



Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

5 June 2011

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress at No 1 -- Twice! Thanks to all the readers who helped put it there.*

Not bad for a book of critical biography without a vampire in sight. Thank you to all the readers who helped to put it there.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#31 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#36 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#48 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Check out the new five star review *A Provocative Critique.*

Read the *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.

906


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

12 June 2011

* Like following Sarah Palin's bus*
Review of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
By Gail M. Baugniet
4.0 out of 5 stars

It's hard to tell how much of this book's contents are written tongue-in-cheek and which parts truly reflect the authors' (Andre Jute and Andrew McCoy) ire.

I have read and enjoyed the first two novels of Stieg Larsson's "Girl" trilogy, The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo and The Girl Who Played With Fire. But, due to a shallow pocketbook, I waited in vain for the paperback edition of The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest and finally lost interest.

Sometimes, I've found, it's more fun to read about a book than to read the actual book. This could be one of those cases. For me, reading STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress was like flipping through the National Enquirer or following Sarah Palin's bus - something entertaining or voyeuristic kept popping up.

If you love the books and find Stieg Larsson fascinating, be aware that this literary evaluation of the man and his work at times appears less than complimentary. If you keep an open mind, though, you might find that the harsh comments are rarely directed at Mr. Larsson.

- from http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/172731257

Gail M. Baugniet is the author of For Every Action: There Are Consequences

***

Read the *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

21 June 2011

Which tells the reader more, #9 Top Rated in Kindle Store or 2x #1 in Bestsellers Rank? It's the same book!

STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress

Average Customer Review:
#9 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,094 Paid in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Which do you think is the more valuable information, the quality rating or the sales rank?

***

BREAKING NEWS:
STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress now available:
• in every electronic format for every e-book and e-device and i-device from the appropriate vendors
• in every format DRM-free from Smashwords
• in trade paperback (within days, at most a week)

*Celebratory price reductions* for STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress 
• all ebook formats at $2.99 (reduced from $4.99)
• trade paperback, 204 pages, $9.99 for a limited period, the $14.99

What are we celebrating? The 21st anniversary of sister volume IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth.

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

1 July 2011

BREAKING NEWS:

Interesting comment on a luscious tattooed bottom from designer Christopher Thompson.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1293

Check the graphics, scroll to the comments, read what Christopher has to say, read my reply.

Everything is not always what it seems.

30 June 2011

BREAKING NEWS:
*Celebratory price reductions* for *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally £14.99, reduced to $9.99

What are we celebrating? The 21st anniversary of sister volume IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth.

***

Average Customer Review:
#9 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,179 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in Britain:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,362 Paid in Kindle Store 
#31 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#34 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#55 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

8 July 2011

BREAKING NEWS:

*More than Six Months at the Top of the Amazon Bestsellers:*

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

Average Customer Review:
##9 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in Britain:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#61 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#79 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

MORE BREAKING NEWS BELOW: Prices confirmed, luscious bottoms, more samples.

***
30 June 2011

BREAKING NEWS:

*Celebratory price reductions* for *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally £14.99, reduced to $9.99

What are we celebrating? The 21st anniversary of sister volume IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth.

***
1 July 2011

BREAKING NEWS:

Interesting comment on a luscious tattooed bottom from designer Christopher Thompson.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1293

Check the graphics, scroll to the comments, read what Christopher has to say, read my reply.

Everything is not always what it seems.

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

17 July 2011

*Stieg Larsson Man Myth & Mistress* at *half price* for fourteen days only. Click the cover now to get yours for only $1.50.

​
OTHER BREAKING NEWS:

*More than Six Months at the Top of the Amazon Bestsellers:*

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

Average Customer Review:
##9 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in Britain:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#61 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#79 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

MORE BREAKING NEWS BELOW: Prices confirmed, luscious bottoms, more samples.

***
30 June 2011

BREAKING NEWS:

*Celebratory price reductions* for *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally £14.99, reduced to $9.99

What are we celebrating? The 21st anniversary of sister volume IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth.

***
1 July 2011

BREAKING NEWS:

Interesting comment on a luscious tattooed bottom from designer Christopher Thompson.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1293

Check the graphics, scroll to the comments, read what Christopher has to say, read my reply.

Everything is not always what it seems.

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

25 July 2011

*Stieg Larsson Man Myth & Mistress* at *half price* for seven days only. Click the cover now to get yours for only $1.50.

​
OTHER BREAKING NEWS:

*More than Seven Months at the Top of the Amazon Bestsellers:*

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

Average Customer Review:
##9 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in Britain:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#12 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#15 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#16 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

MORE BREAKING NEWS BELOW: Prices confirmed, luscious bottoms, more samples.

***
30 June 2011

BREAKING NEWS:

*Celebratory price reductions* for *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally £14.99, reduced to $9.99

What are we celebrating? The 21st anniversary of sister volume IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth.

***
1 July 2011

BREAKING NEWS:

Interesting comment on a luscious tattooed bottom from designer Christopher Thompson.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1293

Check the graphics, scroll to the comments, read what Christopher has to say, read my reply.

Everything is not always what it seems.

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

7 August 2011



*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* *still at No. 1 eight months in*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: US
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

*Also popular in Great Britain
*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#54 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#68 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers



MORE BREAKING NEWS BELOW: Prices confirmed, luscious bottoms, more samples.

***
30 June 2011

*Celebratory price reductions* for *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally £14.99, reduced to $9.99

What are we celebrating? The 21st anniversary of sister volume IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth.

***
1 July 2011

Interesting comment on a luscious tattooed bottom from designer Christopher Thompson.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1293

Check the graphics, scroll to the comments, read what Christopher has to say, read my reply.

Everything is not always what it seems.

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

14 August 2011

*For Larsson Fans and Larsson haters alike
*5 stars

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
reviewed by Matthew Posner

This book really exploded my relatively uncritical view of Larsson's novels, which I had read with relish and without paying much attention to most potential complaints. While I can still reread those books with satisfaction, now I will have the greater satisfaction of understanding their strengths and weaknesses. As a person well-trained in literary analysis (I teach high school English and college literature) I enjoy having a deeper understanding of what I'm reading.

Andre Jute has an entertainingly wry style which turns to outrage at just the moments it is most pleasing. I certainly recommend this book both if you like Stieg Larsson and if you don't and are trying to figure out why.

[review found on Goodreads}


• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99


• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally £14.99, reduced to $9.99

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

1 September 2011

Looks like ebooks bring new life to literary criticism as reading for fun...

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published a few days before Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for _nine months._ It is what it says on the tin, a critical literary biography, but funny, according to the reviewer quoted below.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#6 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in the UK. (6 September 2011)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK #6,129 Paid in Kindle Store 
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#23 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

And No. 1 in Germany.
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 17 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 24 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

$2.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for all ebook formats.
$9.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for the trade paperback, 204 pages.

14 August 2011

*For Larsson Fans and Larsson haters alike
*5 stars

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
reviewed by Matthew Posner

This book really exploded my relatively uncritical view of Larsson's novels, which I had read with relish and without paying much attention to most potential complaints. While I can still reread those books with satisfaction, now I will have the greater satisfaction of understanding their strengths and weaknesses. As a person well-trained in literary analysis (I teach high school English and college literature) I enjoy having a deeper understanding of what I'm reading.

Andre Jute has an entertainingly wry style which turns to outrage at just the moments it is most pleasing. I certainly recommend this book both if you like Stieg Larsson and if you don't and are trying to figure out why.

[review found on Goodreads}


• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99


• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally $14.99, reduced to $9.99

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

13 September 2011

*Will the President Nuke Boston*?

Some of you will know that I brought co-author Andrew McCoy in to help me with *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* against a promise that I would edit the reissue of his extraordinary series of best sellers. The first one, Andrew's 1988 best seller *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* is now ready and in a few days will be on sale on Amazon, at which time it will get its own page on the Kindleboards.

Meanwhile I have a few left of the editor's allocation to give away. They're for readers contemplating writing a review, preferably on Amazon both sides of the Atlantic. The offer is open only until *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* goes live on Amazon or my copies run out.

FREE REVIEW COPY CODE WE22S
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/86839

*Short Description* 
*"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"* 

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

There's a full description here.






 

13 September 2011

*Looks like ebooks bring new life to literary criticism as reading for fun...
*
*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published a few days before Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for _nine months._ It is what it says on the tin, a critical literary biography.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: USA
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #14,673 Paid in Kindle Store
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in the UK.
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,274 Paid in Kindle Store 
#29 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#30 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#31 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

And No. 1 in Germany.
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 28 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 48 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

$2.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for all ebook formats.
$9.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for the trade paperback, 204 pages.

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

23 September 2011

It's a year since I started writing *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*...

It was published a few days before Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for _ten months._ It is what it says on the tin, a critical literary biography.

In the US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,913 Paid in Kindle Store 
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,557 Paid in Kindle Store
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#26 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#27 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

And No. 1 in Germany:
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #51.834 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 34 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 54 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

$2.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for all ebook formats.
$9.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for the trade paperback, 204 pages.

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*


 

13 September 2011

*Will the President Nuke Boston*?

Some of you will know that I brought co-author Andrew McCoy in to help me with *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* against a promise that I would edit the reissue of his extraordinary series of best sellers. The first one, Andrew's 1988 bestseller *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* is now ready and in a few days will be on sale on Amazon, at which time it will get its own page on the Kindleboards.

Meanwhile I have a few left of the editor's allocation to give away. They're for readers contemplating writing a review, preferably on Amazon both sides of the Atlantic. The offer is open only until *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* goes live on Amazon or my copies run out.

FREE REVIEW COPY CODE WE22S
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/86839

23/09: MY COPIES ARE GONE. SORRY. BUT THE PUBLISHER HAS REVIEW COPIES. WRITE TO info at coolmainpress with the com extension and the title THE MEYERSCO HELIX in the subject line.

*Short Description* 
*"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"* 

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

30 September 2011

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published a few days before Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for _over ten months._ It is what it says on the tin, a critical literary biography. Will a book of literary biography, hardly the stuff of bestsellers, it to a year on the bestseller lists? Only you can decide.

In the US:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,913 Paid in Kindle Store 
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,012 Paid in Kindle Store 
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#10 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

And No. 1 in Germany:
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 40 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 70 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

$2.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for all ebook formats.
$9.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for the trade paperback, 204 pages.

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*


 

13 September 2011

*Will the President Nuke Boston*?

Some of you will know that I brought co-author Andrew McCoy in to help me with *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* against a promise that I would edit the reissue of his extraordinary series of best sellers. The first one, Andrew's 1988 bestseller *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* is now ready and in a few days will be on sale on Amazon, at which time it will get its own page on the Kindleboards.

Meanwhile I have a few left of the editor's allocation to give away. They're for readers contemplating writing a review, preferably on Amazon both sides of the Atlantic. The offer is open only until *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* goes live on Amazon or my copies run out.

FREE REVIEW COPY CODE WE22S
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/86839

23/09: MY COPIES ARE GONE. SORRY. BUT THE PUBLISHER HAS REVIEW COPIES. WRITE TO info at coolmainpress with the com extension and the title THE MEYERSCO HELIX in the subject line.

*Short Description* 
*"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"* 

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99



• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally $14.99, reduced to $9.99

 

7 October 2011

*For Larsson fans and Larsson haters alike
*5 stars

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
reviewed by Matthew Posner

This book really exploded my relatively uncritical view of Larsson's novels, which I had read with relish and without paying much attention to most potential complaints. While I can still reread those books with satisfaction, now I will have the greater satisfaction of understanding their strengths and weaknesses. As a person well-trained in literary analysis (I teach high school English and college literature) I enjoy having a deeper understanding of what I'm reading.

Andre Jute has an entertainingly wry style which turns to outrage at just the moments it is most pleasing. I certainly recommend this book both if you like Stieg Larsson and if you don't and are trying to figure out why.

[review found on Goodreads]

***

7 October 2011

Looks like ebooks bring new life to literary criticism as reading for fun...

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published in the lead-up to Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for _ten months._ It is what it says on the tin, a critical literary biography, but witty, according to the reviewer quoted below.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA: #19,856 Paid in Kindle Store
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory Theory

Also popular in the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK: #4,507 Paid in Kindle Store
#14 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#26 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

And in Germany.
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 50 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 80 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

$2.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for all ebook formats.
$9.99 and EUR and STG equivalents for the trade paperback, 204 pages.

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


 

13 September 2011

*Will the President Nuke Boston*?

Some of you will know that I brought co-author Andrew McCoy in to help me with *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* against a promise that I would edit the reissue of his extraordinary series of best sellers. The first one, Andrew's 1988 bestseller *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* is now ready and in a few days will be on sale on Amazon, at which time it will get its own page on the Kindleboards.

Meanwhile I have a few left of the editor's allocation to give away. They're for readers contemplating writing a review, preferably on Amazon both sides of the Atlantic. The offer is open only until *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* goes live on Amazon or my copies run out.

FREE REVIEW COPY CODE WE22S
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/86839

23/09: MY COPIES ARE GONE. SORRY. BUT THE PUBLISHER HAS REVIEW COPIES. WRITE TO info at coolmainpress with the com extension and the title THE MEYERSCO HELIX in the subject line.

07/10: *FREE REVIEW COPY HEADSUP!* CoolMain Press is having an official giveaway on LibraryThing, so get yours there.

*Short Description* 
*"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"*

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally $14.99, reduced to $9.99​
 

21 October 2011

Anyone can have a bestseller... but how many bestsellers are literary biography, and funny?

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published in the lead-up to Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for _over ten months._ It is what it says on the tin, a critical literary biography, but witty, according to the reviewer quoted below.

Looks like ebooks bring new life to literary criticism as reading for fun...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA: #16,034 Paid in Kindle Store 
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Also popular in the UK:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,115 Paid in Kindle Store 
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#17 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

And in Germany.
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 53 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 90 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

***

7 October 2011 [REVIEW]

*For Larsson fans and Larsson haters alike
*5 stars

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
reviewed by Matthew Posner

This book really exploded my relatively uncritical view of Larsson's novels, which I had read with relish and without paying much attention to most potential complaints. While I can still reread those books with satisfaction, now I will have the greater satisfaction of understanding their strengths and weaknesses. As a person well-trained in literary analysis (I teach high school English and college literature) I enjoy having a deeper understanding of what I'm reading.

Andre Jute has an entertainingly wry style which turns to outrage at just the moments it is most pleasing. I certainly recommend this book both if you like Stieg Larsson and if you don't and are trying to figure out why.

[review found on Goodreads]

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


​• ebook only $2.99​ 

13 September 2011

*Will the President Nuke Boston*?

Some of you will know that I brought co-author Andrew McCoy in to help me with *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* against a promise that I would edit the reissue of his extraordinary series of best sellers. The first one, Andrew's 1988 bestseller *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* is now on sale. And, because CoolMain Press is still celebrating the 21st anniversary of IDITAROD, the price for the ebook is only $2.99

*Short Description* 
*"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"*

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I reviewed the Meyersco Helix.

In one sentence:

_Nerve-wracking thriller about an unstoppable WMD unleashed through stupidity and violence._


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

K. A. Jordan said:


> I reviewed the Meyersco Helix.
> 
> In one sentence:
> 
> _Nerve-wracking thriller about an unstoppable WMD unleashed through stupidity and violence._


Love your review for Andrew's novel, Kat, but that book now has page of its own: THE MEYERSCO HELIX.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally $14.99, reduced to $9.99​
 

*NEWS*

13 November 2011

*Popular highlights by readers from STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

_... an intellectual should count his enemies with pride as the measure of his righteousness, and if he finds none backtrack to when he sold out ...

[Kindle owners] ... entirely independent of what their self-appointed betters though they should be reading, deciding for themselves on the large samples from books ..._

***

13 November 2011

Anyone can have a bestseller... but how many bestsellers are literary biography, and funny?

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published in the lead-up to Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for _eleven months._ It is what it says on the tin, a critical literary biography, but witty, according to the reviewer quoted below.

Looks like ebooks bring new life to literary criticism as reading for fun...

 STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is still at the top everywhere, indeed No. 1 in Germany(!).

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,880 Paid in Kindle Store 
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,124 Paid in Kindle Store 
#15 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#23 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#24 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

And No. 1 in its category in Germany!

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #34.187 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop 
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 10 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 26 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

***

7 October 2011 [REVIEW]

*For Larsson fans and Larsson haters alike
*5 stars

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
reviewed by Matthew Posner

This book really exploded my relatively uncritical view of Larsson's novels, which I had read with relish and without paying much attention to most potential complaints. While I can still reread those books with satisfaction, now I will have the greater satisfaction of understanding their strengths and weaknesses. As a person well-trained in literary analysis (I teach high school English and college literature) I enjoy having a deeper understanding of what I'm reading.

Andre Jute has an entertainingly wry style which turns to outrage at just the moments it is most pleasing. I certainly recommend this book both if you like Stieg Larsson and if you don't and are trying to figure out why.

[review found on Goodreads]

***

You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

Thanks for reading.


​• ebook only $2.99​ 

13 September 2011

*Will the President Nuke Boston*?

Some of you will know that I brought co-author Andrew McCoy in to help me with *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* against a promise that I would edit the reissue of his extraordinary series of best sellers. The first one, Andrew's 1988 bestseller *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* is now on sale. And, because CoolMain Press is still celebrating the 21st anniversary of IDITAROD, the price for the ebook is only $2.99

*Short Description* 
*"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"*

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally $14.99, reduced to $9.99​
 

*NEWS*

9 December 2011

Ever wondered what people highlight from books and why? Looks like they highlight passages that confirm their experience and observations.

*Popular highlights by readers from STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*

_•entirely independent of what their self-appointed betters though they should be reading, deciding for themselves on the large samples from books...

•Suddenly there were five million Kindles out there, each in the hands of a reader wielding direct purchasing power entirely independent of what publishers decided to send to bookstores, entirely independent of what bookstores...

•There is no reason to doubt Larsson was disgusted by violence against women, but that merely makes him decent, it doesn't make him a feminist.

•Grisham doesn't have something else that great writers whose books survive to become literature must have: he doesn't touch some important universal human experience.

•...an intellectual should count his enemies with pride as the measure of his righteousness, and if he finds none backtrack to when he sold out._

What do _you_ highlight?

***
9 December 2011

Anyone can have a bestseller... but how many bestsellers are literary biography, and funny?

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* was published in the lead-up to Christmas last year, so now it has been at the top of the relevant categories for only days short of _a year._ It is what it says on te tin, a critical literary biography, but witty, according to the reviewer quoted below.

Looks like ebooks bring new life to literary criticism as reading for fun...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: USA
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#60 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#34 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#42 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

And very popular in Germany!

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 28 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 54 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

***

7 October 2011 [REVIEW]

*For Larsson fans and Larsson haters alike
*5 stars

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
reviewed by Matthew Posner

This book really exploded my relatively uncritical view of Larsson's novels, which I had read with relish and without paying much attention to most potential complaints. While I can still reread those books with satisfaction, now I will have the greater satisfaction of understanding their strengths and weaknesses. As a person well-trained in literary analysis (I teach high school English and college literature) I enjoy having a deeper understanding of what I'm reading.

Andre Jute has an entertainingly wry style which turns to outrage at just the moments it is most pleasing. I certainly recommend this book both if you like Stieg Larsson and if you don't and are trying to figure out why.

[review found on Goodreads]

***

•You can read a *sample* of *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* right here on the Kindleboards.

•Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*.

•Thanks for reading.


​• ebook only $2.99​ 

13 September 2011

*Will the President Nuke Boston*?

Some of you will know that I brought co-author Andrew McCoy in to help me with *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* against a promise that I would edit the reissue of his extraordinary series of best sellers. The first one, Andrew's 1988 bestseller *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* is now on sale. And, because CoolMain Press is still celebrating the 21st anniversary of IDITAROD, the price for the ebook is only $2.99

*Short Description* 
*"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"*

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally $14.99, reduced to $9.99​
 

*NEWS*

20 December 2011

YAY! Made it! Today *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* also celebrates *one year full year* at the top of the bestseller lists. (The other book I launched before Christmas 2010, IDITAROD, already made it to a* full year* at the top of the bestseller lists on 16 December. Congratulations to IDITAROD too.)

Here's the Birthday Book!

USA
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,034 Paid in Kindle Store 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,747 Paid in Kindle Store 
#9 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#10 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

And very popular in Germany!

Amazon Bestseller-Rang: DE
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 50 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 71 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

Thanks for reading, and putting the book up there.


​• ebook only $2.99​ 

13 September 2011

*Will the President Nuke Boston*?

Some of you will know that I brought co-author Andrew McCoy in to help me with *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* against a promise that I would edit the reissue of his extraordinary series of best sellers. The first one, Andrew's 1988 bestseller *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* is now on sale. And, because CoolMain Press is still celebrating the 21st anniversary of IDITAROD, the price for the ebook is only $2.99

*Short Description* 
*"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"*

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally $14.99, reduced to $9.99​
 

*NEWS*

Christmas Day 2011

It would be just too crude on this day to try and sell a few more books, so this is for the readers who put STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mystery into the bestseller lists for over a year now, and back at Number 1 today.

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Thank you all, each and every one.



​• ebook only $2.99​


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally $14.99, reduced to $9.99​
 

New Year's Day 2012

*REVIEW*



> I would have been thrilled beyond measure to have had twice as much critique of the books, to have had Andre Jute's razor-sharp wit and blistering common-sense perspective stay close to the actual novels systematically, chapter after chapter. His response to Larsson as a writer fascinated and moved me, and the unquestionable orneriness of his style gave me continual satisfaction. I wouldn't want to be on the other side of a public debate with a man this tough-minded and brilliantly analytical.
> 
> _So, five stars for Stieg Larsson: Man, Myth, and Mistress. If you are an open-minded reader of Larsson, six stars..._
> 
> *Read Matt Posner's complete review at Cookie's Book Club*​


Matt Posner is the creator of the School of the Ages series.

*NEWS*

New Year's Day 2012

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* enters a third year - 2010, 2011, 2012 and counting! - on top of the bestseller lists.

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #10,424 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,549 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#10 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #44.324 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 18 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 38 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch



​
• ebook only $2.99​ 
Christmas Day 2011

*Dakota Franklin's
grand new series 
RUTHLESS TO WIN 
premieres with 
LE MANS*

Dakota has been working on her 13-book series for 15 years, and launched it with a bang at Christmas 2011; it's on the bestseller lists already. I'm the editor of her series and of course pretty proud of what she has done. Check it out for yourself in Amazon's free samples by clicking on the cover. It's the story of a shattered woman rebuilding her life in the man's world of motor racing.

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.


​
• ebook only $2.99​ 
13 September 2011

*Will the President Nuke Boston*?

Some of you will know that I brought co-author Andrew McCoy in to help me with *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* against a promise that I would edit the reissue of his extraordinary series of best sellers. The first one, Andrew's 1988 bestseller *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* is now on sale. And, because CoolMain Press is still celebrating the 21st anniversary of IDITAROD, the price for the ebook is only $2.99

*Short Description* 
*"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"*

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
• all ebook formats, normally $4.99, reduced to $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages, normally $14.99, reduced to $9.99​
 

21 January 2012

*THE BIG BOOKMAN'S REVIEW*

*The Larsson Phenomenon Explained
By Dr Benjamin Pittman*
4.0 out of 5 stars​
_André Jute and Andrew McCoy have taken on the task of getting into the blood and bones of the books and of the Larsson juggernaut phenomenon which has elevated him to semi-sainthood and rising. They do a good job.

Now, there are two key questions and then, many follow-on questions when one considers the "Larsson phenomenon". The first is, "Who was the real Stieg Larsson?" And the second, "How much is his persona a creation of his own fictions and mythmaking and the gilding, fictions, diversions and mythmaking of others?" After the books, Larsson himself and the cavalcade around him is an infinitely more interesting saga of Norse proportions. Jute and McCoy certainly add to this notion.

Unless you want to go on a critical crusade of your own, read this book for useful Larsson enlightenment; a denouement of the plot. It's not perfect but it hits the mark!_

Read the whole review.

*A BEST SELLER FOR THE THIRD YEAR RUNNING!*

21 January 2012

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* is in its third year - 2010, 2011, 2012 and counting! - on top of the bestseller lists.

US
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,773 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,550 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#7 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

DE
Amazon Bestseller-Rang: #77.089 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop)
Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 40 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien



​
• ebook only $2.99​ 
Christmas Day 2011

*Dakota Franklin's
grand new series 
RUTHLESS TO WIN 
premieres with 
LE MANS*

Dakota has been working on her 13-book series for 15 years, and launched it with a bang at Christmas 2011; it's on the bestseller lists already. I'm the editor of her series and of course pretty proud of what she has done. Check it out for yourself in Amazon's free samples by clicking on the cover. It's the story of a shattered woman rebuilding her life in the man's world of motor racing.

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.


​
• ebook only $2.99​ 
13 September 2011

*Will the President Nuke Boston*?

Some of you will know that I brought co-author Andrew McCoy in to help me with *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* against a promise that I would edit the reissue of his extraordinary series of best sellers. The first one, Andrew's 1988 bestseller *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* is now on sale. And, because CoolMain Press is still celebrating the 21st anniversary of IDITAROD, the price for the ebook is only $2.99

*Short Description* 
*"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"*

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

There's a full description right here on the Kindleboards.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
Rooney Mara plays Lisbeth Salander in the Hollywood version of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
(Photo courtesy Elen Nivrae)​
​
Eva Gabrielsson, Larsson's partner of 32 years
(Photo courtesy The Age, Australia)​
​
Stieg Larsson as the handsome young graphic designer​
​
• all ebook formats $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages $9.99​
*A BEST SELLER FOR THE THIRD YEAR RUNNING!*

3 February 2012

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* is in its third year - 2010, 2011, 2012 and counting! - on top of the bestseller lists.

*US
Amazon Best Sellers* Rank: #16,567 Paid in Kindle Store
#3 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

*UK
Amazon Bestsellers* Rank: #2,329 Paid in Kindle Store 
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

*DE
Amazon Bestseller*-Rang: #40.851 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop 
Nr. 2 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 14 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 41 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch
 

3 February 2012

*Can actress Rooney Mara teach Morality to the Limousine Left? 
André Jute investigates the volte face on Stieg Larsson*​
It had to happen sometime. In all the sickening sycophancy surrounding the Millennium Trilogy of Stieg Larsson, someone with a pop profile sooner or later had to mention that the King was swaggering down the street stark naked - and in this case with a definite hard-on for every woman in sight.

It just happened to be an actress, Rooney Mara, who blew the whistle on Larsson. She played Lsibeth Salander in The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, made from the eponymous book by Larsson. For daring to suggest that the iconic character is not a feminist, she was publicly taken to task by Eva Gabrielsson, common-law widow of Larsson, self-appointed keeper of his flame. "Does she not know what film she has been in?" asked Gabrielsson patronisingly, as if being in the film signifies full agreement with Gabrielsson's interpretation of Larsson. "Has she read the book?" Gabrielsson castigated her for her impertinence, as if an actress couldn't possibly understand. "Has she not had any coaching?" Gabrielsson delivered the killer blow, as if an actress couldn't possibly think for herself.

Some feminist Gabrielsson turns out to be, demonstrating in three short sentences that she thinks women are in certain professions because they're stupid! But it's worse than that. There's a sense here that insiders, like Gabrielsson, like the filmmakers, like Mara's handlers, know that Larsson and his characters Blomkvist and Salander as feminists are a fraud, but that it is in everyone's interest to keep quiet about it, to toe the party line, to lie "for the cause", to commit the "few necessary murders". The reverberating metaphors are deliberately chosen because, had he not been a loud leftist, Larsson's boosters would never in a million years have been allowed to get away with the scam that has been perpetrated on the public by Gabrielsson, Larsson's editors, publishers and a wide swathe of "journalists" who betrayed their profession by not checking a single fact.

There's nothing new in this. In STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, published in December 2010, more than a year ago, Andrew McCoy and I analysed the reasons Stieg Larsson the writer, and his creations Blomkvist and Salander, are not feminists. The reasons are really pretty obvious and all come down to two points: they don't believe in the same things as feminists and they don't behave like feminists. In STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress Andrew and I predicted that eventually the barrage of lies about Larsson from his publishers and lover would sicken the more sensible journalists. We also thought the real feminists, who know Larsson isn't a feminist but a middle-aged fantasist, but have been keeping quiet "for the good of the cause", would be in the vanguard of the turning on Larsson that was due sooner or later.

Never in our fondest imaginings did we for even a minute hope that an actress would lead the charge- sorry, I mean the sorrowful change of heart.

The people who lied to us about Larsson (for instance about his Ethiopian and Grenadan experiences which are clearly inventions that they should have questioned) won't apologise. It is what makes them despicable as publishers. (Yeah, I know, you think I've just cut off a part of my future as a writer; forget it, if I have something in my hand that they want, they'll kiss my ass for it as if I never called them "despicable", as if they never tried to intimidate me with lawyers, as if I never laughed in their faces; they're the creatures of accountants, who have numbers where people have feelings.) The hack journalists who unblushingly wrote up all their lies as the gospel won't even know they've done something wrong.

When a huge, multifarious lie has been perpetrated on this scale - Larsson's three novels have now sold well over 60 million copies, so the lies have been told to at least that many people - the reckoning always in its beginning stutter and stumble before it gains irresistible momentum. People don't like to admit they were wrong. Journalists in particular believe they're infallible, and if they write for the self-elected leftwing papers, they're in addition charged with being a vanguard elite for the masses. If their leftwing paper is a broadsheet, then they are like the Lamb, washed in the blood Eternal Truth. Having to say, "Sorry, I made a mistake," really hurts those with such a mentality.

Here's the stuttering beginnings of the truth in The Observer, a once-great paper which now serves the wishy-washy Left of Centre British middle classes, where Manners count for more than Truth. These are people, readers and journalists alike, who are well aware that real leftists, of the nature of Lenin and Trotsky, and Pol Pot and Stieg Larsson and Eva Gabrielsson, if they ever came to power, would shoot them first as bourgeois frauds. I'm not joking: in Sweden, Larsson and Gabrielsson are openly Trotskyists, and Larsson was for a long time the editor of the Trotskyite journal. Nick Cohen's article was reprinted in The Guardian, a once-great paper (Alistair Cooke used to work for it before he went to the BBC and to America) which now serves the Bicycle Left, which fondly believes it has something in common, well at least in spirit, with Arthur Scargill. Guardian readers live in a dreamland of normative cases; anyone with politically correct credentials can tell them the most outrageous lies and be applauded for it. That it happened in the case of Stieg Larsson is of interest to us, but to the average Guardian reader it is pretty routine that the editorial staff of his newspaper should lie to him; he prefers it. In STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress Andrew and I demonstrate some of the lies Guardian readers were told about Larsson, and we aren't aware of a single complaint from a subscriber.

Of course, Cohen's article is hidden among the think-pieces, whereas the lies were told in big feature spreads. But you can't expect editors who sit at the right hand of God to be honest even when they're admitting a lie. Cohen starts off by implying that they were misled about Larsson and Gabrielsson because they're on the European Far Left, that is, rather than on the cuddly ineffectual Left, which in Britain these days is in practice resigned to perpetual Thatcherism, since the said Blair made his party electable by simply stealing Mrs Thatcher's policies. It's a crap argument, and Cohen will go on to admit he knew Larsson was of the Far Left.

Now, actually, the Far Left has a record on feminism that accords precisely with that of the Vatican and any mullah who wants to punish adultery by public beheading and an immodest glance by public whipping. Anyone who belongs to the far left by definition cannot be a feminist. Period.

As Andrew and I point out, being revolted by violence to women is a decent impulse but by itself it makes no one a feminist. Yet Gabrielsson makes this the single test of a feminist. Why? She isn't stupid. It is because Larsson cannot pass any of the other tests, as is easily demonstrated from his own writings and behaviour, including to Gabrielsson, whom he left unprovided for after 32 years with a crude lie that his publishers were seeing to a will that leaves everything to her.

The Far Left solves this problem by being outraged at violence practised on white women but determinedly leaving patriarchal violence practised on brown and black women by Islamic and other societies where women are property as a matter entirely for the indigenes. That this is a racist solution they plaster over by loudly accusing anyone who disagrees of being - a racist! Cohen, no fool, calls this "relativist politics", a superbly accurate phrase, but in the mouths of the Soft Left another lie, with overtones of Einsteinian inevitability. Bullshit. It's moral relativism, and it is, like all morality, elective, practiced by choice.

The people who lied to us about Larsson's feminism cannot even claim ignorance. Larsson wrote a book about the honour killings in Sweden. He laid out his attitudes and beliefs in hard, permanent print. Cohen admits he knew about this book, and that he ignored what was likely to be in it, and instead assumed that Larsson betrayed the Far Left to become a feminist. "The far left's record [of] alliances with radical Islam make it, at best, a misogynist force and, at worst, an active agent of oppression. Larsson appeared to be the exception. I wrote in the Observer about how impressed I was when I discovered that while completing his thrillers, Larsson found the time to dash off a polemic about honour killings in Sweden. Here, after all these years, was a leftist who preferred to drag himself out of the swamp of relativist politics rather than compromise his principles." Notice that Cohen doesn't tell us he read Larsson's book. He just assumed what suited the tone of the beatification of Larsson that his paper, and all papers of similar political persuasion, were indulging in at the time.

Cohen, putting the best face on a monstrous lie perpetrated on the public, tells us the motivation for ignoring knowledge in favour of wishful thinking, in short for lying knowingly. "There is something truly thrilling in the notion that the bestselling thrillers of the past decade were written by that modern rarity - a leftwing, male feminist." Now he is forced to agree with an actress (God, what a comedown for an intellectual with a spot on the Observer!): "Except that Larsson wasn't a feminist." Both motive and conclusion were delineated by Andrew and me fifteen months ago in STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.

Then Rooney Mara, uncoached or perhaps her own woman forming her own opinions, blew the whistle on this huge elitist conspiracy. Now Cohen blames the delay in the truth appearing on his "friend" Johan Lundberg, the editor of the Swedish journal Axess, who "has done what I should have done and read Larsson's obscure book on honour killings. He waited for the release of the film to give us his findings." It won't wash, Nick. You knew what was in that Larsson's book on the honour killings to a likelihood of 99%, and you chose to pretend otherwise. And since you, in London, knew of Larsson's book on the "honour" killings earlier, "obscure" is another lie.

Cohen ends sniffily with a grudgingly ungracious admission that Rooney Mara has it right: "I do not go to actors for political advice. But when Rooney Mara said that she did not think that Larsson's Salander was a feminist, she was not the empty-headed celebrity she seemed."

That's also Cohen's admission that all those journalists, who look down on mere actresses ("empty-headed celebrity"), lied and lied and lied about Larsson.

The key word in in Nick Cohen's article is "relativist", what I expanded above as "lies for the good of the cause", what someone else (was it Bertrand Russell?) called "a few necessary murders". Moral relativism perfectly explains how the pretense of feminism, the left-wing record, justifies overlooking the salivating violence in the books, the poor writing, the lies of Larsson and all his boosters, the hypocrisy of almost the entire newspaper and publishing trades, of the feminists (of whom only the most brainless could have believed Larsson was truly a feminist) and of the left-wingers with a specific interest in areas Larsson claimed to have experience in (notably East Africa and Grenada) but clearly had none. These lists grow almost as long as the ones in Larsson's books!

• Read Nick Cohen's volte face on Larsson. If you ever catch me out in that large a lie, I hope my mea culpa will be as admirably slippery as Cohen's!

• André Jute is the author, with Andrew McCoy, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

​
• all ebook formats $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages $9.99​  
​
Rooney Mara plays Lisbeth Salander in the Hollywood version of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
(Photo courtesy Elen Nivrae)​

​
Stieg Larsson as the handsome young graphic designer​
6 March 2012

*How actress Rooney Mara helped create a best seller in four countries!*​STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, on the bestseller lists for the third year running, now in a fourth country as well. Thank you to all the people who bought it. Thank you to Rooney Mara for speaking out in Paris! (See the article by André Jute above or on his blog Kissing the Blarney.)

Amazon *Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid*
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#5 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

Amazon *Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid* 
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#20 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#21 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Amazon *Bestseller-Rang: DE Bezahlt (Paid)*
Nr. 6 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 47 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

*Classement des meilleures ventes* d'Amazon: *FR (Paid)*
n°5 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°23 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°39 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European

• Andre McCoy is the author, with André Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
• all ebook formats $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages $9.99​  
​
Rooney Mara plays Lisbeth Salander in the Hollywood version of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
(Photo courtesy Elen Nivrae)​

​
Stieg Larsson as the handsome young graphic designer​
16 March 2012

*What happens when Rooney Mara publicly approves of your book's central theme?*​STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, on the bestseller lists for the third year running, now in a fourth country as well. Thank you to all the people who bought it. Thank you to Rooney Mara for speaking out in Paris! (See the article on p2 or on my blog Kissing the Blarney.)

US Paid
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory

UK Paid
#2 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#7 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
 
DE Paid
Nr. 6 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 49 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

FR Paid
n°5 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°36 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°50 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European

• Andre Jute is the author, with Andrew McCoy, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

22 April 2012
*Would you have guessed LITERARY CRITICISM is BESTSELLER MATERIAL?*​
*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*, is on the bestseller lists for the third year running. We're pretty proud of it. Thank you to everyone who bought out book!

Amazon *Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid*
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#9 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon *Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid* 
#11 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#20 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#21 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

Amazon *Bestseller-Rang: DE Bezahlt (Paid)*
Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 55 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

*Classement des meilleures ventes* d'Amazon: *FR (Paid)*
n°5 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°74 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°87 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European

• Andre McCoy is the author, with André Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.  ​
• all ebook formats still $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages $15.95​


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

​
• all ebook formats $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages $15.95, currently discounted to $14.35 on Amazon​  
29 June 2012​
​
Stieg Larsson as the handsome young graphic designer​
*Popular Highlights from STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*​
an intellectual should count his enemies with pride as the measure of his righteousness, and if he finds none backtrack to when he sold out. 
Highlighted by 4 Kindle users

Grisham doesn't have something else that great writers whose books survive to become literature must have: he doesn't touch some important universal human experience. 
Highlighted by 4 Kindle users

Then the blogs, particularly powerful in America, joined in. 
Highlighted by 3 Kindle users

success of his Millennium Trilogy is the true expression and proof of the power of consumer choice. 
Highlighted by 3 Kindle users

novels with so many obvious faults manage at the same time to please so much. 
Highlighted by 3 Kindle users

What saved these publishers' investments, and turned Larsson into a worldwide phenomenon, was that the internet reached maturity as everyman's voice a few years earlier. 
Highlighted by 3 Kindle users

Normally what happens with a novel, including a thriller, is that the author 'writes himself into' the story, 
Highlighted by 3 Kindle users

stylistic mode and an equilibrium relation to his characters that will endure to the end, then returns to cut away the false trails near the beginning, 
Highlighted by 3 Kindle users

Suddenly there were five million Kindles out there, each in the hands of a reader wielding direct purchasing power entirely independent of what publishers decided to send to bookstores, entirely independent of what bookstores decided to give shelf space to, entirely independent of what their self-appointed betters though they should be reading, deciding for themselves on the large samples from books, including the Millennium Trilogy, that Amazon made available free of charge. 
Highlighted by 3 Kindle users

There is no reason to doubt Larsson was disgusted by violence against women, but that merely makes him decent, it doesn't make him a feminist. 
Highlighted by 3 Kindle users

 

*NEWS
Rooney Mara gives book-length literary criticism a boost*​​
Rooney Mara plays Lisbeth Salander in the Hollywood version of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
(Photo courtesy Elen Nivrae)​
STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, is an international bestseller for the third year running. Thank you to everyone who bought it. Thank you to Rooney Mara for speaking out in Paris! (See the article on p2 or on my blog Kissing the Blarney.)

US Paid
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

UK Paid
#17 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#19 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#19 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
 
DE Paid
Nr. 5 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 50 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

FR Paid
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°97 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

• Andre Jute is the author, with Andrew McCoy, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

27 July 2012

Here's the trailer for his review on Webmaster Christopher Marcus's 
Stieg Larsson fan site *sallysfriends*, no capitals no spaces:

I hated to love this book about Millennium!​
_"I just finished the ebook-version of André Jute's Stieg Larsson: Man, Myth & Mistress and if you only read one book about the Millennium-series, I strongly recommend this. Not because it worships Larsson in all his glory, but quite the opposite: It is probably the single most critical book I've ever read about Larsson, Millennium, Salander and the whole hoola-baloola around the phenomenon that Millennium has become. But it is so d*mn informative and entertaining, so give yourself permission. Hey, it's only three bucks!"_

And here are extracts from the review by Christopher Marcus on Amazon:​
[size=24pt]Hate it or love it - but do read it​
*By Christopher Marcus
Amazon Verified Purchase
STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress (Kindle Edition)*​
As a longtime webmaster of a Stieg Larsson fan site, sallysfriends, I thought I would really loathe a book that tore apart pretty much everything about the Millennium Trilogy - and the positive stories about Larsson and Eva Gabrielsson in the media. But aside from being a thoroughly entertaining and informative read (rant), I do suspect that the author - Jute - wants to like the books. Otherwise, why waste time lamenting Larsson's "errors" in terms of writing, trying to come up with alternatives, and - most importantly - wasting time writing this book at all? If you think Larsson was a saint and the Millennium stories are perfect, you will probably see red reading this analysis/review.

If you - like me - enjoyed the books to no end, but were aware of (and not seldom annoyed by) their chaotic structure, dead-end subplots (like Berger when goes to the daily) and perhaps a little concerned with the, er, morally incongruent uses of sex and violence in the story, well ... then you'll get something out of this.

After all, if you loved the stories, and especially Lisbeth Salander, as much as I did, you won't begin hating them after reading this. You'll just come away with a fuller understanding of how they came to be, and how they can be read. I'm pretty amazed at Jute's accomplishment in this regard, he even rips apart Salander, one of my fav all-time fictional characters, and still I was both intrigued, educated and entertained while reading. No mean feat.

Read it - the ebook version is priced properly in this day and age, and you will get your money's worth.

So _that_ is why  STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress is an international bestseller for three years already!​
Amazon *Best Sellers Rank: USA Paid*
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

Amazon *Bestsellers Rank: UK Paid* 
#24 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#25 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#25 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

Amazon *Bestseller-Rang: DE Bezahlt (Paid)*
Nr. 8 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 52 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

*Classement des meilleures ventes* d'Amazon: *FR (Paid)*
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

• André Jute is the author, with Andre McCoy, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.  ​
• all ebook formats still $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages $15.95

​Stieg Larsson as the handsome young graphic designer​

Rooney Mara plays Lisbeth Salander in the Hollywood version of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
(Photo courtesy Elen Nivrae)​​


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

​
Rooney Mara plays Lisbeth Salander in the Hollywood version of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
(Photo courtesy Elen Nivrae)​
​
Stieg Larsson as the handsome young graphic designer​
​
• all ebook formats $2.99/£1.91/€2.60​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages $9.99​  



Here's the trailer for his review on Webmaster Christopher Marcus's 
Stieg Larsson fan site *sallysfriends*, no capitals no spaces:

I hated to love this book about Millennium!​
_"I just finished the ebook-version of André Jute's Stieg Larsson: Man, Myth & Mistress and if you only read one book about the Millennium-series, I strongly recommend this. Not because it worships Larsson in all his glory, but quite the opposite: It is probably the single most critical book I've ever read about Larsson, Millennium, Salander and the whole hoola-baloola around the phenomenon that Millennium has become. But it is so d*mn informative and entertaining, so give yourself permission. Hey, it's only three bucks!"_

And here are extracts from the review by Christopher Marcus on Amazon:​
[size=24pt]Hate it or love it - but do read it​
*By Christopher Marcus
Amazon Verified Purchase
STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress (Kindle Edition)*​
As a longtime webmaster of a Stieg Larsson fan site, sallysfriends, I thought I would really loathe a book that tore apart pretty much everything about the Millennium Trilogy - and the positive stories about Larsson and Eva Gabrielsson in the media. But aside from being a thoroughly entertaining and informative read (rant), I do suspect that the author - Jute - wants to like the books. Otherwise, why waste time lamenting Larsson's "errors" in terms of writing, trying to come up with alternatives, and - most importantly - wasting time writing this book at all? If you think Larsson was a saint and the Millennium stories are perfect, you will probably see red reading this analysis/review.

If you - like me - enjoyed the books to no end, but were aware of (and not seldom annoyed by) their chaotic structure, dead-end subplots (like Berger when goes to the daily) and perhaps a little concerned with the, er, morally incongruent uses of sex and violence in the story, well ... then you'll get something out of this.

After all, if you loved the stories, and especially Lisbeth Salander, as much as I did, you won't begin hating them after reading this. You'll just come away with a fuller understanding of how they came to be, and how they can be read. I'm pretty amazed at Jute's accomplishment in this regard, he even rips apart Salander, one of my fav all-time fictional characters, and still I was both intrigued, educated and entertained while reading. No mean feat.

Read it - the ebook version is priced properly in this day and age, and you will get your money's worth.

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
in its third year as an international bestseller.*​
US Paid
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

UK Paid
#49 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#51 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#54 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
 
DE Paid
Nr. 7 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 53 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

FR Paid
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavia

JP Paid
Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 - 599,714位 (洋書のベストセラーを見る)
115953位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction

• Andre McCoy is the author, with Andre Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress.


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

According to Der Spiegel, Eva Gabrielsson now says there will be no fourth volume joining the Millennium Trio.

"Stieg is dead. There are three books. We should leave it at that."

Of course, it isn't up to Gabrielsson to decide. It is up to the rights-holders, who are not Gabrielsson but Erland and Joakim Larsson. If they decide there will be a fourth, or for that matter fifth and nth volume, that's what will happen.

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
on the bestseller lists

*Amazon Bestsellers USA*
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

*Amazon Bestsellers UK*
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND*
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

*Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: ESPANA*
n°3 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría literaria y crítica
n°26 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría y crítica literaria
n°34 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Policíaca, negra y suspense

*Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon FRANCE*
n°4 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°23 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European

*JAPAN*
Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 - 位 (洋書のベストセラーを見る) 位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction

 

• Andre McCoy is the author, with André Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of 
*STIEG LARSSON 
Man, Myth & Mistress*.

​
• all ebook formats still $2.99​
​
• trade paperback, 204 pages $15.95

​Stieg Larsson as the handsome young graphic designer​

Rooney Mara plays Lisbeth Salander in the Hollywood version of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
(Photo courtesy Elen Nivrae)​​


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

•*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
• all ebook formats still $2.99​
*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly*​"I liked it. The author has a good sense of humour and an indepth knowledge of the publishing trade and Larsson's writing and life. It was very interesting to get a behind the scenes view of what made the trilogy so wide selling. It was also nice having someone point out the bad writing and bad plot. He confirmed many of my feelings about the books. I enjoyed them very much, I have to admit it, but I still saw a lot of shortcomings. Jute's analysis solidified my thoughts on the books. I would still read them again but with an even more open eye... and probably skip the useless 80 pages in the 'Girl Who Played with Fire'.

I would recommend this to anyone who enjoyed the Trilogy. It gives one a better appreciation of the books."*- Lee Wright on Amazon (extract only)*

​
• *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
• trade paperback, 204 pages $15.95

*Literary criticism*​"The authors do have good points about how the series could have been better edited. Larsson's first book (The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo) really was boring for the first 200 pages and there were useless diversions that played no role in the story. It was interesting reading about the authors life, or re-imagined life, and see how in spite of it's imperfections, the Millennium Trilogy was a world wide success." *- Alex Davis on Amazon (extract only)*

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress* 
on the bestseller lists

*Amazon Bestsellers USA*
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

*Amazon Bestsellers UK*
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND*
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch

*Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: ESPANA*
n°3 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría literaria y crítica
n°26 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría y crítica literaria
n°34 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Policíaca, negra y suspense

*Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon FRANCE*
n°4 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°23 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European

*JAPAN*
Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 - 位 (洋書のベストセラーを見る) 位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction​
[td] [/td][td]
FREE!
a brand-new novel by Dakota, Andre & Me!​
​
*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
The Gauntlet Run is the toughest race ever run by man: across America with every man's hand turned against you from the statue of Liberty to the old US Mint in San Francisco. There the prize awaits you: $10 million and a full and free Presidential Pardon.

No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word serial novel in 76 parts by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy -- *FREE on Wattpad!*

*The Authors*

[ 
Dakota Franklin is the author of the RUTHLESS TO WIN series. Her latest is NASCAR FIRST. The series RUTHLESS TO WIN is under offer for a television series and set of films. Most recent interview with Dakota.

 
Andre Jute is the author of iDITAROD and the COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS series just starting up with DREAMS. Most recent article by Andre, "Fear is the Best Diet".

 
Andrew McCoy is the author of THE MEYERSCO HELIX and co-author (with Andre) of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress​
• Andrew McCoy is the author, with André Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of 
*STIEG LARSSON 
Man, Myth & Mistress*.

[/td]​
​​


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

*REVIEW*​


•*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
• all ebook formats still $2.99​
****​*Interesting Reading*​"This is more of a critique of Larsson's work then a biography, but it is an interesting book. Jute goes into the story of his family conflict over his estate and the history of how the books came to be published. He delves into the weaknesses of the story and Larsson's writing and apparent unwillingness to edit. I enjoyed the book and I think anyone who has read Larsson's books would find it worthwhile." *
- Lynn Pena "Lover of words" (Allen, TX USA) Amazon (extract only)*

​• *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
• trade paperback, 204 pages $15.95

*BRAGBOX(updated)*​
*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
by Andre Jute & Andrew McCoy
**in its fourth year as an 
International Bestseller*​
*Amazon Bestsellers USA*
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

*Amazon Bestsellers UK*
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND*
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch
Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

*Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: ESPANA*
n°3 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría literaria y crítica
n°26 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría y crítica literaria
n°34 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Policíaca, negra y suspense

*Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon FRANCE*
n°4 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°23 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European
n°15 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World

*JAPAN*
Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 - 位 (洋書のベストセラーを見る) 位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction

*ETC*
​
[td] [/td][td]
*FREE SERIAL*​

*A brand-new novel by Dakota, Andre & Me!*​
​*HENTY'S FIST 1:
GAUNTLET RUN:
Birth of a Superhero*
*by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​The Gauntlet Run is the toughest race ever run by man: across America with every man's hand turned against you from the statue of Liberty to the old US Mint in San Francisco. There the prize awaits you: $10 million and a full and free Presidential Pardon.

No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word serial novel in 76 parts by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy -- *FREE on Wattpad!*

*The Authors*

[ 
Dakota Franklin is the author of the RUTHLESS TO WIN series. Her latest is NASCAR FIRST. The series RUTHLESS TO WIN is under offer for a television series and set of films. Most recent interview with Dakota.

 
Andre Jute is the author of iDITAROD and the COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS series just starting up with DREAMS. Most recent article by Andre, "Fear is the Best Diet".

 
Andrew McCoy is the author of THE MEYERSCO HELIX and co-author (with Andre) of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress​
*THE POSTER*​
• Andrew McCoy is the author, with André Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of 
*STIEG LARSSON 
Man, Myth & Mistress*.

[/td]​
​​


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

*UPDATE* 24 February 2013​



*A brand-new novel by Dakota, Andre & Me!*​
*FREE*
where permitted​
*GAUNTLET RUN*
*Click the cover 
to read immediately*​
​*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy

*GAUNTLET RUN serial on Wattpad [FREE!*

If you don't want to wait, by popular demand the *COMPLETE Kindle version of GAUNTLET RUN costs 99c at Amazon*

*The Authors*

[ 
Dakota Franklin is the author of the RUTHLESS TO WIN series. Her latest is NASCAR FIRST. The series RUTHLESS TO WIN is under offer for a television series and set of films. Most recent interview with Dakota.

 
Andre Jute is the author of iDITAROD and the COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS series just starting up with VANGUARD ELITE. Most recent article by Andre, "Fear is the Best Diet".

 
Andrew McCoy is the author of THE MEYERSCO HELIX and co-author (with Andre) of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress​
*THE POSTER*​
• Andrew McCoy is the author, with André Jute, of the first and only book-length literary criticism of 
*STIEG LARSSON 
Man, Myth & Mistress*.
​
[td] [/td][td]
*REVIEW*​


•*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
• all ebook formats still $2.99​
*****​*Opened Pandora's Box*​
I was one of the big fan of the Larsson Millenium Trilogy, well until I finished the third instalment and felt somehow uneasy about the whole thing.

Then after couple of the years, I recently found this book and found out why. It is by any standard the best literary critics I have read, and maybe I ever will.

If you loved Millennium, beware, nothing seems as it is written! Really great work on part of authors of this book.

*- by Pepe on Amazon (extract only)*

​• *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
• trade paperback, 204 pages $15.95

*BRAGBOX(updated)*​
*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress
by Andre Jute & Andrew McCoy
in **its fourth year as an 
International Bestseller*​
*Amazon Bestsellers USA*
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#7 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#8 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#8 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers

*Amazon Bestsellers UK*
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#6 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
#5 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers
#3 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Literary Criticism & Theory
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian

*Amazon Bestseller DEUTSCHLAND*
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Englische Bücher > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien
Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Geschichte & Kritik > Europäisch
Nr. 9 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englische eBooks > Belletristik > Weltliteratur > Skandinavien

*Clasificación en los más vendidos de Amazon: ESPANA*
n°3 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría literaria y crítica
n°26 en Libros en idiomas extranjeros > Literatura y ficción > Historia, teoría y crítica literaria
n°34 en Tienda Kindle > eBooks Kindle > eBooks en idiomas extranjeros > eBooks en inglés > Policíaca, negra y suspense

*Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon FRANCE*
n°4 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°23 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Scandinavian
n°10 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > History & Criticism > European
n°15 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Literature & Fiction > World

*JAPAN*
Amazon ベストセラー商品ランキング: 洋書 - 位 (洋書のベストセラーを見る) 位 ─ 洋書 > Literature & Fiction

*ETC*

[/td]​
​​


----------

